# Fixture Recomendation



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I need to replace a bunch of these old 2' fluorescents in laundry rooms and storage spaces. They are mounted directly to 4" round boxes.

What fixture would you recommend that would give equal or better light? I'd like to give the customer both a fluorescent and LED option.


View attachment 27840



ETA: I don't know why the forum turns some images sideways...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Hax, have you asked the customer what s/he preferes..? ~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No one?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

why are you replacing them? that one appears to be in decent shape.

lamps burning out? ballasts replacement becoming an issue? or just for purely cosmetic reasons?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've put up a bunch of 4' LED wraparound fixtures in the past year. Don't know the brand or price off hand but they are great and offer 0-10v dimming


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> why are you replacing them? that one appears to be in decent shape.
> 
> lamps burning out? ballasts replacement becoming an issue? or just for purely cosmetic reasons?


They're really old T12's that have been dying out quick and the customer wants them changed out.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

econolight had some really nice canopy fixtures. I would definitly check their site.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

how high are the ceilings? how many fixtures? and how many sq ft is the room?


you could go with T8 wraps, vapor proof ceiling mounts, canopy lights, etc


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> how high are the ceilings? how many fixtures? and how many sq ft is the room?
> 
> 
> you could go with T8 wraps, vapor proof ceiling mounts, canopy lights, etc


I'm just looking for simple replacements that will give as good or better light than those old things and attach to a 4" round box.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> econolight had some really nice canopy fixtures. I would definitly check their site.


Their LED canopy fixtures are pretty decent, I've got several up around town and they're still going steady.

Their CFL canopies and wallpacks are festering piles of crap, however. Cheapest ballast ever. Don't purchase these unless you want to be replacing them all a year later.

Hax, E-conolight does make some good, economical stuff (excluding the exterior CFL lights mentioned above). If you haven't checked them out, go sign up for their catalog. I've been using various products of theirs for several years with minimal issues. I have been using their LED stuff more and more. Their customer service is great too; when you call up, a human being answers immediately. Shipping is pretty quick too.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah i use Econolight all the time, no complaints....~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

2x4 T8 wraps and just use 4 standoff 1/4 20 lead plugs/rod /doublenuts to stabilize.


----------



## jman814 (Sep 28, 2011)

If the existing wraps are in "good" condition, try something like these to retrofit to LED...Saw these at a Crescent Supply counter day earlier this year --- sorry, don't remember the cost.

http://led-llc.com/products/linear-t8-led-retrofit


----------

